# Stripers busting bait



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Ive been seeing a lot of stripers busting bait but I cant get one to eat. Ive thrown topwater, grubs, shallow and medidum diver plugs with no luck. What do guys normally throw? I try to throw in front of where I see them. Any specific tactics?? Thanks


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

What are they busting on? Sometimes if you throw a bait much bigger then the bait they are eating on they won't touch it. When throwing on busting hybrids and stripe on lakes up in KY spoons and rooster tails were the ticket. When I get back in town you're going to have to take me out after those stripers.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

chaps said:


> Ive been seeing a lot of stripers busting bait but I cant get one to eat. Ive thrown topwater, grubs, shallow and medidum diver plugs with no luck. What do guys normally throw? I try to throw in front of where I see them. Any specific tactics?? Thanks


Uh...hey Chaps...where EXACTLY have you been seeing these stripers...I only ask because we'll have to customize your tactics a lil bit based on the exact location...:whistling:...so in the interest of helping...where again was this happening...lol


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

barefoot said:


> Uh...hey Chaps...where EXACTLY have you been seeing these stripers...I only ask because we'll have to customize your tactics a lil bit based on the exact location...:whistling:...so in the interest of helping...where again was this happening...lol


Ha ha. I was in an area for a 2 hr span and I must of seen it happen a dozen or so times. It was cool but I'd like to have caught one. I did get one to bite on a rapala plug but it threw the hook

JD they were chasing small mullet I think and a small white looking bait fish. I would see the bait fish hopping out of the water being chased. Really cool to see. I think that is a good idea to downsize my lure/jig. I might get some smaller buck tail jigs.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

some kind of soft bait/spoon etc. match the hatch always worked for us in VA while trolling/casting.
they'll tear up the little storms.
catch 'em up.


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

I've fished for Striped Bass for years...but not in this area since moving back home after retirement from the USAF...If throwing plugs, retrieve it SLOWWWWW...if you think it's slow enough, reel slower...if working a jig, a buck tail with a curly tail get the job done...as with any other fishing, MATCH THE HATCH...if they are chasing and busting on white baits, use an all white Buck tail including the curly tail...try to have an assortment of colors and sizes...as we all know, one day white, the next day not a bump unless green or another color...the sizes used will be determined by the size of the bait getting smashed...I used to carry everything from 1/2oz. to 5 in a jig or soft swim bait...if the stripers are in the fresh or brackish water, the baits could be shad that are getting slammed...try using a swimming shad pattern in the same area next time ya go...if it's more on the salty side, a menhaden color could do the trick...hope this helps...


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

ok chaps...since you're not giving up your honey hole...may as well lend my two cents.

I agree w/ the slow approach...my go to lure of choice for bait busting stripers and lot of other fish is a chug bug...mullet or baby bass color...sometimes if I pop and just let it sit..they destroy it.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

I use a jerkbait. Never had it NOT work. A smithwick super rogue, a crystal minnow, whatever you like. I throw it to where they are coming up and jerk the heck out of it. Jerk jerk reel slack. Jerk jerk jerk, Reel slack. Jerk. You get the idea. You could also use a Sluggo with a jig head. Jerk the crap out of it to get their attention. Make sure your drag is set, because you're going to hook up.

OK, now WHERE were those fish??????


----------



## Gotta Gaff 'Em (Jan 4, 2013)

small subsurface jerkbaits work well up in virginia when the bite is off


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

I use a W6 bomber but have caught them on stretch 25, color doesn't matter to me I only fish for them at night and the colder and deeper the better.
Don't think the water is cold enough yet, only had one good night so far this winter.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I agree with AP, where at? We're gonna have 6 boats in the same spot at sun up tomorrow! 

But if not exact location how deep of water was this happening?


----------



## Bigballer23 (Dec 23, 2012)

It's most likely bluegills that you have seen busting on the surface. That's why they aren't biting.


----------

